
Simon Peyton Jones on Lenses: compositional data access and manipulation - lelf
http://skillsmatter.com/podcast/scala/lenses-compositional-data-access-and-manipulation
======
mjhoy
Anyone giving a technical talk, take note. SPJ does such a fantastic job.
Perhaps it helped in this particular case, too, that he didn't write the
library, but is explaining it as a user who only just learned how it worked.

